# Whole Foods



## choseck (Mar 13, 2007)

I never knew it, but apparently we have two Whole Foods stores in Minnesota with a third opening soon.  I'm going to one on Saturday mainly because I always read about these products they have that I can't seem to find anywhere else.

For those that have gone there, or go there regularily is it much more expensive than other grocery stores?  And can I expect to find a lot of 'different' stuff?  I want to try stuff, but don't want to spend 'too' much.  I guess every location is going to be different, but if there are any recommendations of things I should look for - let me know!  Mainly snacky stuff or just nutritional stuff in general.  I'm a clean eater and try to try new things as much as possible.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't know how the one is out in Minne. but the few I have gone to in Cali. are great. The food is good and they have different food, veggie and non. Unfortunately WF has a reputation for being called "Whole Rip-off" because the prices are high. It could be a location thing too. But for food quality and a great place to get freshly prepared meals that you just have to warm up, its at the top of my list.


----------



## choseck (Mar 13, 2007)

Great!  Call me crazy but I LOVE grocery shopping - I love looking at all the different products and comparing labels and all that.  So it sounds like I'll have a lot of different things to look at!  And quick meals is always a good thing


----------



## Janice (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_Great!  Call me crazy but I LOVE grocery shopping - I love looking at all the different products and comparing labels and all that._

 
You'll love it then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whole Foods is great.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 13, 2007)

Whole Foods can be pricey, because a lot of it is organic. Organic is pricier than non. However, it can be on par for certain items or technically cheaper for the type of food it is. They also have some small name brands, which are also pricier; I'm thinking juice, but I'm sure there are other things that are pricey.

They have a great variety of things and tasty samples.

I love it myself, though I primarily shop at Trader Joe's, because it's clsoer. You have to pick and choose, but what you get for what you spend is worth it if you like good food.


----------



## choseck (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_You'll love it then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whole Foods is great._

 
Yay!  I'm so excited for Saturday - I basically have nothing planned so I'm definitely going to take my time and look around.


----------



## choseck (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Whole Foods can be pricey, because a lot of it is organic. Organic is pricier than non. However, it can be on par for certain items or technically cheaper for the type of food it is. They also have some small name brands, which are also pricier; I'm thinking juice, but I'm sure there are other things that are pricey.

They have a great variety of things and tasty samples.

I love it myself, though I primarily shop at Trader Joe's, because it's clsoer. You have to pick and choose, but what you get for what you spend is worth it if you like good food._

 
I can't wait until our new Trader Joes opens next month - so much closer!  Last time I was there it was so busy that I didn't really get a chance to look around much - and I have a $30 g/c that is just waiting to be spent!  They have the cheapest natural almond butter (no salt no oil) I've seen yet - so I'm dying to try it.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Mar 14, 2007)

I shop at Trader Joe's all the time. I love it! their mini-salads are the best, so are their stir fry mixes. I think a little of money goes a long way there...makes me hungry now


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 14, 2007)

I love Whoe Foods. It's a part of our regular shopping routine which includes 3 stores. I don't find it THAT much more expensive and veggies and meats taste better, IMO it's worth any extra cost. I love shopping there!!! They have all kinds of amazing things to cook with that I never would have found at a regular store. I also love Trader Joes. YUMMM YUMMM


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 14, 2007)

I think that the quality of things there like produce, cheese, etc. (which is far and away better than my local grocery store) definitely makes it worth the higher price.  Though, oddly, they have some things, like Kashi cereals and "premium" bottled water (Smart Water, Fiji), that are much cheaper there than at a normal grocery store.

I don't do my normal shopping at Whole Foods, but there are some things there that I love that I just can't find comperable substitutes for at other stores, like their premade foods (the guacamole is to DIE for!).  And if you're a vegetarian who likes to eat "fake" meat, you may have a joy induced heart attack in the frozen section.


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 21, 2007)

I love love love Whole Foods!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That and Wild Oats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They have the best veggie food selection I have ever seen... Plus lots of organic lotions, yummy snack foods, and it's just about my favorite store in the world. (after MAC f/s that is, hah)


----------



## Janice (Mar 21, 2007)

So how was the store?


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_I love love love Whole Foods!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That and Wild Oats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They have the best veggie food selection I have ever seen... Plus lots of organic lotions, yummy snack foods, and it's just about my favorite store in the world. (after MAC f/s that is, hah)_

 
OMG You have Wild Oats too??? I love that store! They have such great stuff! Do you have Sunflower Market too? Another great one!


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 21, 2007)

Whole food has all the organic stuff and if ur a vegan, u can def. find all ur supplies there. They have good quality of coffee beans, fresh almond, peanut butter, all kinds of cereal and grains, and their salad bar is to die for(with healthy tasty dressing!!!)

and def. check out their Whole Body section, lots of health and beauty products, all natural and good quality stuff.


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_and def. check out their Whole Body section, lots of health and beauty products, all natural and good quality stuff._

 
I totally agree. It seems that all of my favorite lip balms and lotions come from there!


----------



## Katja (Mar 23, 2007)

*I love the Whole Foods Market!  The best part is the fresh produce sections and the seafood. <333  I love browsing all the organic stuff, but some of it is pricey.  You just gotta know your foods and prices well.  Pick and choose.

Trader Joe's is awesome, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## choseck (Mar 23, 2007)

Right now I have one Trader Joes - but its kind of a pain to get there.  There is a new one opening just miles from me in April - I'm going to that outdoor mall complex on Sunday, maybe they'll have decided to open early!  I'm getting super excited


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 23, 2007)

Farmer's market all the way for me.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 24, 2007)

Good point. Farmer's markets support the locals and are generally cheaper.


----------



## choseck (Mar 24, 2007)

I was just telling someone the other day that I can't wait to start going to the Farmers Markets again this summer - it IS a LOT cheaper and fresher, plus its just so much fun going and looking at the different stuff.  I had never even heard of a pluot before last summer, and right now I'm craving them!!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_OMG You have Wild Oats too??? I love that store! They have such great stuff! Do you have Sunflower Market too? Another great one!_

 
Well, not here, but I went there almost everyday when I was in Colorado. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish Wild Oats came here!

There isn't a Sunflower Market over here either, but we have a Sunharvest Store here... It's partnered with Wild Oats, and is practically the same store.


----------

